# Whitewood



## bmh032

Does anyone know what type of wood species the home depot and lowes whitewood is?. i assume its pine, but i can't find a verification anywhere on that.


----------



## interpim

I've purchased Poplar, White Pine, and Maple from Home Depot… I guess you could consider them all white woods.


----------



## LocalMac

I believe the white wood in our Lowe's comes from the North American Crooked Tree. It produces boards that bow, twist, and curve and is largely used in the field of wasting my time trying to find two boards that by the grace of God came out straight. However, since Menards is becoming the People's Republic of Hardware, I get sucked into going to Lowes. Okay seriously, I asked a Lowe's employee and they old me that their white wood was pine and that their poplar was the prepackaged boards.


----------



## Julian

I haven't heard of "whitewood " at the home centers around here, but I do know that they carry aspen. Aspen it much whiter than pine. Menards, and lowes both also carry mahogany around here too.


----------



## robdew

Could by anything cheap that week, but most likely Spruce. It can also depend on where you are located.

Boards are tagged by manufacturer/mill, and it's not hard to track down the source based on that.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

do you mean an actual white wood. or the wood that they paint white


----------



## marcb

He means the dimensional lumber near the studs that is labeled white wood.


----------



## Kindlingmaker

By reading this forum I have learned that wood sold by the box stores is by region. Most of the wood noted in this forum are not sold at either Lowes or HD here. We only have pine, doug fir, poplar and red oak with an occational soft maple.


----------



## Gene01

SPF can also be Hemlock or, as the lumber dealers call it "Hem/Fir". 
TRASH! Not even good for studs in an outhouse.


----------



## bmh032

Thanks for all of the replies. I'm trying to match a piece to a mantle that was bought at a homecenter that was labeled as whitewood.


----------



## Dusty56

A wee bit late here , but a local (western MA) lumber mill is selling "white wood" at $1.00 /foot up to 9"wide. 
The owner told me via email that their white wood is in the "Poplar family".....haven't seen it yet myself , but he claims it paints and stains and works well and is used by furniture makers for drawers , etc..
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/mat/2869352996.html


----------

